# Denver Amtrak to Vail



## Dorian Janney (Feb 10, 2012)

My son will be taking the Amtrak train to Denver, and will need to then get to Vail. Does anyone have any suggestions about the best way to do that? I have found out that the mountain shuttles leave from the airport or from downtown, and the Greyhound is unreliable from the train station to Vail.

Thanks!

Dorian


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2012)

There is no Greyhound bus service directly from the Denver train station to Vail. You must go to the Greyhound station anyway. You also stated the other shuttles leave from downtown also. Because you have to leave the train station (which is downtown) anyway, chose whichever is best!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 10, 2012)

Dorian Janney said:


> My son will be taking the Amtrak train to Denver, and will need to then get to Vail. Does anyone have any suggestions about the best way to do that? I have found out that the mountain shuttles leave from the airport or from downtown, and the Greyhound is unreliable from the train station to Vail.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dorian



Does amtrak still have Thruway Motorcoach (Ambus) service to Vail?


----------



## NY Penn (Feb 10, 2012)

You can book this ticket on the Amtrak website. The bus departs from the Greyhound Station (which is near the Amtrak station).

And what do you mean by unreliable?


----------



## Blackwolf (Feb 10, 2012)

Vail is an Amtrak stop! A bus stop, yes, but a stop none the less.

Amtrak's Vail Station Page

If you are coming from an origin West of Denver, the schedule would look like this:

6 California Zephyr - Arrives: 12:10 PM

Glenwood Springs, CO (GSC)

8806 Bus - Departs: 2:20 PM

Glenwood Springs, CO (GSC)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Arrives: 3:25 PM

Vail, CO (VAI)

Duration: 1 hr, 5 min.

From points East of Denver, the schedule works out like this:

5 California Zephyr - Arrives: 7:15 AM

Denver, CO (DEN)

*Self Transfer*

8805 Bus - Departs: 12:15 PM

Denver, CO - Bus Station (DEB)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Arrives: 2:35 PM

Vail, CO (VAI)

Duration: 2 hr, 20 min.


----------

